# VPI axanthic & hets or pied/axanthic dhets?



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Decided to hedge my bets on my pied female, putting both the pied & the bp pewter to her, easy to suss out the father...axanthic is a different proposition, putting a 100% het ax male to her..but thought of throwing the pied male in for dhets on the off chance he doesnt do the deed..my concern is if the pied fathered the offspring I would expect normal looking pied axanthic dhets, but what if the het axanthic doesnt prove out I would get normal looking axanthic hets rather than a split clutch of visual axanthics & hets..allthough this seems a good option, I might end up raising what I thought to be dhets only for them to prove out as axanthic hets..whats the chances of this happening..would dhets still have the pied markers as a guide, the axanthic het has a chequered belly in contrast


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if you're planning on running a pied thru the axan, the *ONLY* other males you could use would either be axan, or would *have to* *be* super co-dom+
ie: super pastel, Kbee, BlakEL etc

pied markers are NOT 100%, so you could be chasing dead ends for years...


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

I would say something similar, if you are looking to create d/h axanthic/pied then I would just use the male pied. You know for sure then cos 3 years is a long time to be waiting for something that might not prove out!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

alan1 said:


> if you're planning on running a pied thru the axan, the *ONLY* other males you could use would either be axan, or would *have to* *be* super co-dom+
> ie: super pastel, Kbee, BlakEL etc
> 
> pied markers are NOT 100%, so you could be chasing dead ends for years...


Thanks Al thats what concerned me..will only put the axanthic with the het this season..go for dhets next..it would be beneficial if I got some axanthics for hold backs for future pied & albino projects..the axanthic is meant to be 100% het from cpr..thb he is a very very dark animal with high white sides, looks almost axanthic


----------

